
Grand Pwning Unit: Accelerating Microarchitectural Attacks with the GPU [pdf] - godelmachine
https://www.vusec.net/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/glitch.pdf
======
gok
So this is the paper behind this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16984663)

